# is she/ isn't she?



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

my cat got rather friendly with the neighbours the other week (4/5 weeks) and now has neon nipples, does she look pregnant or just hormonal, [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pregnant


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ooo u sure,


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Defiantly Pregnant!!!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

from the photos does that co-inside with her being 4/5 weeks gone x


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nipples pink up from 3 weeks, so after that hard to tell, but her belly don't look big yet, so if thats your dates then yes.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

lisa306 said:


> Nipples pink up from 3 weeks, so after that hard to tell, but her belly don't look big yet, so if thats your dates then yes.


she has a little bump when you pick her up, but not waddling big yet lol, about a 3 month pregnant bump in a human, she seems to be slightly moody and uncomfortable , and was rolling around on the floor earlier pulling her self along on her side and knocking her belly into the door frame, weird cat, 
all she seems to do is eat and sleep, and occationally play with her sister, but spends most of her time on her bed ( they have a cot mattress , spoilt cats!)

AM I correct in thinking that she needs to start moving over to kitten food next week?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It depends what you feed her - if it's a good quality high protien food then no, but if you are feeding her Whiskas and the like or a supermarket available dry food then yes.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

yes they eat 2 pouches of wiskers braised meat , and there is unlimited dry cat food down, and she drinks from taps only, but there is bowls of fresh water down for my male and her sister


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Definitely. Make a note of the due date now - 65 days from mating.

Liz


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

to the best of my knowledge she was mates around the mid end of feb, so should be due end of april, do you know if I get her an ultra sound scan will they provide me with a photo of the kittens as you do as a human ? x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Are you planning to have her spayed when the kittens reach 6 months? I do hope so. 
Wishing you all the best of luck with the labour etc


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

6 months? she is being spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned, and the vets give her the all clear to be done, have found loving safe homes for the kittens already, all though we do not know how many she will have, wanted to be safe with them , they will be with us for 8 weeks or longer if they need, then no more kittens, her sister is being done next week, as she is to small to carry a litter with out the risk of complications, and we are not breeders, 
I am not making money of this litter, they will go for the cost of their first jabs, and then a deposit of second jabs, which they will get back once they show me they have been done, and am also requesting they be desexed once old enough,


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that you are having her sister spayed and that your pregnant cat will be done as soon as possible after the birth.Just one thing to be careful of though after your femal has given birth she could start calling within a couple of weeks so make sure she doesnt "escape" and also is your male neutered,if not then best get him done now as it can take a few weeks for him to stop being fertile Good luck with everything.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

my male was done at about 6 months of age, as I did not want him getting any one else's cat pregnant and was starting to fight, which I felt awful about, 
she is staying in to look after the kittens lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scans aren't terribly reliable and are a bit costly really - they can't see everything and it's very grainy (no photos I'm afraid) and they are often wrong. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

she had a scan about 7 weeks ago as we thought she was pregnant, and felt a lump (was nothing) and our vet kindly did the scan for free, only charging me the £35 consultation fee, but I do not want to take the mick asking them to scan her again for free


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well it's your choice - I had Minnii scanned for her first litter - the vet said there was one and no more and she had three! The quality was appalling! (of the scanner not the vet). I wouldn't bother £35 is still £35 - use it to buy her some decent food!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ah thank you, yes I agree would rather spend it on giving her a good diet for her and the kittens, want some little fighters on my hands (strong not agressive)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

yeahuloveme said:


> ah thank you, yes I agree would rather spend it on giving her a good diet for her and the kittens, want some little fighters on my hands (strong not agressive)


Try looking on Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus at either Bozita, Aminonda Carny or Grau. If you can get her off dry (no good imho) and onto solely wet. Free delivery over £19 and with these foods you actually end up feeding less as they have the right ingredients in them rather than paying for them to poop 1/2 of the Whiskas and more of the dry back out again


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ah fantastic thank you, she loves (they all do) an organic one we get from pets at home, with chicken veg and rice I think of the top of my head, go mad for it


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Are you planning to have her spayed when the kittens reach 6 months? I do hope so.
> Wishing you all the best of luck with the labour etc


Why the hell did I type 6 months?! Ha ha

I meant 12 weeks. Sorry. Dont know what I was thinking

Kittens need to be with mum for 12 weeks


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

we have three lumps oneside, and one the other  weather they are kittens or not who nows but looks good


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

we have some wiggly bums tonight, love it :biggrin: I am going to cherish every moment of this pregnancy as this is her only litter 
:frown2:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow she is very pregnant! what did the dad look like out of interest?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

pretty poor picture, but I am guessing it is this one, he was in my house alot and they spend ALOT of time together, and he lets him self in and slept in our room a few times, I thought she was 5 weeks, but they are kicking, so guessing that means later?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

she has no milk yet, but had devoloped a darker ring round the base of all her nipples, simular to humans!! lol


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

guess which side has more kittens


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeahuloveme said:


> pretty poor picture, but I am guessing it is this one, he was in my house alot and they spend ALOT of time together, and he lets him self in and slept in our room a few times, I thought she was 5 weeks, but they are kicking, so guessing that means later?
> View attachment 87555


why didnt you neuter her? And let a un-neutered boy into your house??


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

because she only recently had her first heat, and yes a neighbours cat got in, I thought he had been neutered so didnt worry to much, my boy had been done.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

is it normal for them to have a slight amount of dried blood (i assume) around their bits? 3 weeks or so from due date


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No. Perhaps she has miscarried one or more.

Liz


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

i would not have thought it was enough for that, she is not in any pain, seems slightly nervous tonight , first time I have seen her up in days, keeps licking her self, all over, tummy, bits, legs, side, refusing to go in her nest, no matter how many times I put her in, think it will be a long night, contemplating getting her temp taken soon to see if it has dropped yet or not


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with having a few kittens, as I know accidents happen and I know it can happen before you can get them fixed, but what did you think was going to happen having a un spayed female and letting an un neutered boy in??!! lol 

you got the boy done so he couldnt be a dad...happens both ways!! ha. 
Not judging just saying. 

I think its best to keep the kittens till they are 12-13weeks, it is ment to be better for the kittens. 

having kittens/puppies is lovely so enjoy and take lots of pics!


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

yeahuloveme said:


> i would not have thought it was enough for that, she is not in any pain, seems slightly nervous tonight , first time I have seen her up in days, keeps licking her self, all over, tummy, bits, legs, side, refusing to go in her nest, no matter how many times I put her in, think it will be a long night, contemplating getting her temp taken soon to see if it has dropped yet or not


dont force her into her bed/nest let her have them were she is comfy as that can cause damage to her and the kittens if she is stressed!! it can even kill the kittens, let her go where she wants!

My sisters cat had one kitten. thn nothing. then when the house was silent she had the other 3 hours later! I think they can stop them selfs from giving birth if they do not feel safe? - (dont quote me on that last bit! lol)


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

it doesn't mean she has miscarried any kittens. i think if there was a fair bit of blood then it would be possible that was the case.

she is very late in pregnancy. they can lose their mucus plug which can have streaks of blood in it. 
it may just be that you are seeing


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

obviously I do not know how much she lost as she could have cleaned it up, 
and I was told he had been done , so did not see the harm! but thankfully after this litter she will be done , and I do not need to ask or rely on any one telling if their cat is done or not, 
she likes my walk in cupboard as its dark and warm, but hoping she does not have them in there, although my partner and I started to clear it out today just in case, I dont think she is having the, not sure what is up with her tbh


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

If she has blood she needs to see a vet asap, no ifs or buts about it. 

She sounds restless, and you dont know what is wrong with her? She is pregnant, she is feeling things in her tummy moving and is feeling scared and worried and has no idea what is happening to her. She wont go into her bed probably until she has the kittens, she needs to be kept away from other cats soon if she is upset and have a birthing box and area away from everything.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

the vets said they do not need to see her, as she is not having contractions, there was no blood where she was, and she has not been pushing, I have 3 vets numbers stored in my phone, a vet nurse upstairs,and some one else that works with animal care next door, 
she has gone back to sleep now, but if she is bleeding a fair amount then I will take her back to the vets, think she is trying to wind me up and make me worry! lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

yeahuloveme said:


> because she only recently had her first heat, and yes a neighbours cat got in, I thought he had been neutered so didnt worry to much, my boy had been done.


Cats can and should be spayed BEFORE their first call.


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck! Hopefully it wont be long now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yeahuloveme said:


> because she only recently had her first heat, and yes a neighbours cat got in, I thought he had been neutered so didnt worry to much, my boy had been done.


Oh no thats is bad cats need At Least 3 calls before being allowed to mate, not only to prepare and mature their body but mentally prepare them to be able to carry babies and look after them.

As with any litter your need to get in hand rearing items anyway, just make sure you know how to hand rear :frown5:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Right... You said she got frisky with your neighbours ... Now just to clarify, human neighbours or cat neighbours?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

NicoleW said:


> Right... You said she got frisky with your neighbours ... Now just to clarify, human neighbours or cat neighbours?


lol CAT! definatly their cat!
although the amount of sleeping she is doing you would think she was carrying a baby elephant! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I really really hope you will not deprive your kittens of a good start to life. In some countries it is actually against the law to take kittens from their mother before they are 12 weeks old. Really - you owe them at least that.


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cats can and should be spayed BEFORE their first call.


I dont think they should be spayed before their first heat. to young for their small bodies to go through an op, and before you say to young to have kittens......nature obviously meant it to be that way. not that I think cats should have kitten from such a young age, but mother nature works in many strange ways.....


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

just read some older posts......why are some people going out of their way to make her feel bad for not having her spayed at such a young age, cats are clearly "ready" for kittens at that age, (not that I think its ok) but these situations happen, and im sure all kittens and mum will be fine, as millions of cats have had kittens every time in heat, in worse conditions due to being in poor countries or with bad owners that dont care, 

this woman cares clearly, dont make out that she is evil, she will look after them, she obvyy cares enough to ask for your help and all people on hear seem to do is be nasty and make others feel bad because her cat has got up the duff....its a normal natural thing. 

you all think you are the perfect cat owner...if you make your cat mate and then sell her babies for a high price...do you not think doing this is not very "perfect owner" using your cats body to make money......

its amazing having kittens and puppies...we have enjoyed both - neither for money! 

ignore the mean comments such as "how could you let her" you should have spayed her before her 1st heat" 

in your opinion, yes, she didnt ask for that part of your opinion, she asked for advice, its done now she is having cute fluffy kittens. 

good luck to you! I look forward to seeing pics  and good luck to mum to be!!

I wonder what replies I will get..... bring.it.on


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh no thats is bad cats need At Least 3 calls before being allowed to mate, not only to prepare and mature their body but mentally prepare them to be able to carry babies and look after them.
> 
> As with any litter your need to get in hand rearing items anyway, just make sure you know how to hand rear :frown5:





yeahuloveme said:


> lol CAT! definatly their cat!
> although the amount of sleeping she is doing you would think she was carrying a baby elephant! :001_rolleyes:


so no reply to my post above?



LilyLou said:


> I dont think they should be spayed before their first heat. to young for their small bodies to go through an op, and before you say to young to have kittens......nature obviously meant it to be that way. not that I think cats should have kitten from such a young age, but mother nature works in many strange ways.....


Sorry but that is bollards, kittens can be neutered from 10weeks of age onwards, as long as the balls are down in the sack and they can do the girls weight is NOT a issue, it is NOTHING to do with growth or hormones and they DO NOT need a first 'call' before neutering, this does and means NOTHING to them.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/140588-reasons-spay-neuters-your-pets.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/220997-views-early-neutering-spaying.html

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy



LilyLou said:


> just read some older posts......why are some people going out of their way to make her feel bad for not having her spayed at such a young age, cats are clearly "ready" for kittens at that age, (not that I think its ok) but these situations happen, and im sure all kittens and mum will be fine, as millions of cats have had kittens every time in heat, in worse conditions due to being in poor countries or with bad owners that dont care,
> 
> this woman cares clearly, dont make out that she is evil, she will look after them, she obvyy cares enough to ask for your help and all people on hear seem to do is be nasty and make others feel bad because her cat has got up the duff....its a normal natural thing.
> 
> ...


Your obviously a troll or a total idiot, maybe both  So the 4 month old kitten that called the other day is 'ready' for kittens is she? Even though it should be 3 calls min before a mating?

This is a public forum, we can say what we want, infact we can take the topic onto something else, thats life, people talk it goes onto other things, people gave advice, doesnt mean we cant say how totally awful it is that her cat is having kittens, and that they could have any number of illness's passed onto dad to mum to kittens, I think once you have lived and fostered a litter of kittens that mum had herpes and other illness and has her eyes shut filled with puss and passed it onto her kittens, you wonder how people can be so stupid to do this to them, will the OP get her cats and kittens tested? Doubt it, nothing wrong with me telling her to though and she should.

breeders do not make money, infact its the moggies and the BYB who make money, if you are that naive then go to google and research 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/215985-cost-breeding.html

I hope you did all the correct health testing for your breeds and the studs.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LilyLou said:


> I dont think they should be spayed before their first heat. to young for their small bodies to go through an op, and before you say to young to have kittens......nature obviously meant it to be that way. not that I think cats should have kitten from such a young age, but mother nature works in many strange ways.....


What you are saying equates with saying that once a girl starts her periods she is capable of having children and while that may be true physically it certainly isn't true emotionally. It is no different with animals. A five or six month old cat is not ready to have kittens, calling or not. 
And if you don't think they are physically mature enough to be spayed what do you think would happen should they need an operation for any other reason?


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

LilyLou said:


> I dont think they should be spayed before their first heat. to young for their small bodies to go through an op, and before you say to young to have kittens......nature obviously meant it to be that way. not that I think cats should have kitten from such a young age, but mother nature works in many strange ways.....


Yes, a very strong argument. So I take it you feel young girls at the age of 11 are perfectly ready and able to have children  I mean mother nature permit this quite often in this time and age.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Alfride said:


> Yes, a very strong argument. So I take it you feel young girls at the age of 11 are perfectly ready and able to have children  I mean mother nature permit this quite often in this time and age.


yes 11 year olds are very mature these days, init


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> What you are saying equates with saying that once a girl starts her periods she is capable of having children and while that may be true physically it certainly isn't true emotionally. It is no different with animals. A five or six month old cat is not ready to have kittens, calling or not.
> And if you don't think they are physically mature enough to be spayed what do you think would happen should they need an operation for any other reason?


if the pet needed an op for something else, medical reasons, to save their life then that is different!!

no, 12 year old shouldnt have kids,...but this is a cat. and if this cat was in the wild....what would happen?? cats have been giving birth longer then teenage girls!! as i said in my last post....this woman was asking for help not your judgement....I agree to the fact, maybe she could have kept her female in till she was 6months... maybe not let other cats in.....and keep the kittens till she they was 13 weeks. BUT she has not killed any one. nature has took its course....she was asking for help and every one seems to judge. if you are a cat breeder, give her advice....not opinions on something you cant change.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LilyLou said:


> if the pet needed an op for something else, medical reasons, to save their life then that is different!!
> 
> no, 12 year old shouldnt have kids,...but this is a cat. *and if this cat was in the wild*....what would happen?? cats have been giving birth longer then teenage girls!! as i said in my last post....this woman was asking for help not your judgement....I agree to the fact, maybe she could have kept her female in till she was 6months... maybe not let other cats in.....and keep the kittens till she they was 13 weeks. BUT she has not killed any one. nature has took its course....she was asking for help and every one seems to judge. if you are a cat breeder, give her advice....not opinions on something you cant change.


But these are domestic cats & we have a duty of care to them, much the same as we do to our children


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

Alfride said:


> Yes, a very strong argument. So I take it you feel young girls at the age of 11 are perfectly ready and able to have children  I mean mother nature permit this quite often in this time and age.


AGAIN NO I DONT......If she came on here and said "my 11 year old is pregnant" would you say....oh gyou should have given her a hysterectomy...look her in her room your a bad mum??"" no you wouldnt.....

read my last post....help.....not opinions on something you cant change.....


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

wispa is not a baby kitten! she is 9 months plus, tbh she may have had more heats, she didnt really call in this one so I may have not relised, I appreciate that she should have been done, and can say that she does not have FIV, is not a corona virus carrier either, as mine were tested as my old kitten died from fip,
I can see where you are both comming from, technically they should be old enough to have kittens, but as the other poster said it does not mean that they should.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yeahuloveme said:


> wispa is not a baby kitten! she is 9 months plus, tbh she may have had more heats, she didnt really call in this one so I may have not relised, I appreciate that she should have been done, and can say that she does not have FIV, is not a corona virus carrier either, as mine were tested as my old kitten died from fip,
> I can see where you are both comming from, technically they should be old enough to have kittens, but as the other poster said it does not mean that they should.


9 months old is Too young to have kitten she is due soon??? so she got pregnant at 7 months old??? My god I hope your ready to hand rear them, that poor poor girl :frown5:

She needs to be tested for: FIV (feline HIV) FeLv (feline Leukaemia) Herpes, Chlamydia & Calicivirus.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LilyLou said:


> if the pet needed an op for something else, medical reasons, to save their life then that is different!!
> 
> no, 12 year old shouldnt have kids,...but this is a cat. and if this cat was in the wild....what would happen?? cats have been giving birth longer then teenage girls!! as i said in my last post....this woman was asking for help not your judgement....I agree to the fact, maybe she could have kept her female in till she was 6months... maybe not let other cats in.....and keep the kittens till she they was 13 weeks. BUT she has not killed any one. nature has took its course....she was asking for help and every one seems to judge. if you are a cat breeder, give her advice....not opinions on something you cant change.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

no she was 6 months when I rescued her, she was at my friends for a few weeks, at my moms for about 6 weeks, and I have lived here with her for 3 months, 
so my dates are completely out! 
:'( just relised does that mean I have missed her first birthday! 
sorry I am so tired with every thing going on I can barely remember my own name. 

like wise I am not ignoring any one's posts I am just missing alot of what is going on, on here due to so much going on at home x


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> so no reply to my post above?
> 
> Sorry but that is bollards, kittens can be neutered from 10weeks of age onwards, as long as the balls are down in the sack and they can do the girls weight is NOT a issue, it is NOTHING to do with growth or hormones and they DO NOT need a first 'call' before neutering, this does and means NOTHING to them.
> 
> ...


YES WE DID!!!!!

totally awfull??? no it ent. out of all the saddness and evil in this world, a cat having kittens under a year...is awful. you say I am naive???

i never said "oh nowt worn gwith letting a tom in" of course I wouldt do that, I wouldnt want a kitten to have kitten, my point is she asked for help, and you all come along and say how awful and stupid she is!! how are you helping her??

unless I wanted kittens I would always spay/neuter kittens, i dont disagree with it! I am all for it. it is best for them....her cat is healthy and she will spay her asap....so....I still dont see why there is a problem??

you tell her to get them tested?? yes good ADVICE. but saying what she should have done is pointless....you cant change it!! --- this is all im saying. im going round in circles...


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

id rather be an idiot then be mean and nasty to someone who wanted help


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

LilyLou said:


> id rather be an idiot then be mean and nasty to someone who wanted help


Sorry but sometimes being fluffy just isn't the best thing. It's all well going oh well it's done now etc. But it actually doesn't highlight the potential risks etc and it is important actually that those are highlighted.

Personally I'd prefer to have sensible advice even if it isn't sugar coated.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this thread. The OP *has*been given advice regarding her cat and the question asked. I can see no point in this argument continuing


----------



## LilyLou (Apr 9, 2012)

Cloudygirl said:


> Sorry but sometimes being fluffy just isn't the best thing. It's all well going oh well it's done now etc. But it actually doesn't highlight the potential risks etc and it is important actually that those are highlighted.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer to have sensible advice even if it isn't sugar coated.


yes advice, i even said to her, that letting a tom in isnt good and that she would need to be spayed after and how i say they should stay till 13weeks.....they dont give advice in away that seems to help, thy just point th finger and blame! but now people on here are just being vile, I am an honest person, and I was but she has been told already the risks..to keep on at her...wont help. I only said cute and fluffy to make light of a post I made....thought i would stick up for her....clearly you have to be a w***** on here to get any where (hahaha).... and I ent one of them...(last part is NOT aimed at you) as what you said was not nasty!!


----------

